# UM21 patrol pack capacity....



## Devildoc (Sep 7, 2018)

I have a Gregory SPEAR UM21 patrol pack, which I love, and trying to find size/capacity.  Anyone here have any clue??  Searched everywhere, even the official PDF, and can't find a capacity.


----------



## medicchick (Sep 9, 2018)

Patrol Pack:
Weight: 6 lbs

Volume: 1,945 cu in

Load Capacity: 50 lbs 

RARE Gregory UM21 SPEAR WOODLAND Patrol Pack UNUSED | #313836794

Link to make sure that's the one.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 9, 2018)

@medicchick , perfect, thanks!!


----------



## medicchick (Sep 9, 2018)

Not a problem. Happy to help.


----------

